# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Universal box تحديثات :  BB5 Flashing & Infineon unlock bug fixed [latest filepack V8.14] 29-05-2012

## mohamed73

*Dear Users,* 
we have updated Nokia loaders and flashing routines, please update your box to latest *8.14 filepack* version.  _Bug  fixes:_  Nokia Infineon unlock bug fixedNokia BB5 flashing bug fixed on new models _Best regards: UB Team_

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

متابعة صاروخية
شكرا يابوب

----------


## hassan riach

متابعة ممتازه

----------

